# [eBay] Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!



## No1-Obaruler (5. März 2007)

*[eBay] Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Die Zeitschrift PC-Welt hat einen Moddingprofi beauftragt, ein eigenes Gehäuse zusammenzubauen und darin das derzeit technisch mögliche reinzubauen !!!

Darin sind u.a. enthalten:

2x Quad-Core Xeons
4x 1024 MByte RAM
2x 8800GTX 
4x SAS-Festplatten + 4x SATA-Festplatten (insgesamt 4,3 TByte)
BlueRay-Brenner
Wasserkühlung
etc. .........

Dabei sind so schöne Dinge wie ein 850 € teurer Raid-Controller für extrem schnelles Raid-10 mit den Server-Festplatten enthalten (2 ms Reaktionszeit  )  !

Dieses Ungetüm im Wert von 20.000 € kann man nun gewinnen auf deren Website.

Hier der Link zu nem Video davon: http://www.pcwelt.de/_misc/videoplayer/popup/video.cfm?pk=61185&id=image

Was denkt ihr ???


update: eBay-link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mega-PC-HOLLENMASCHINE-2-Incl-Peripherie_W0QQitemZ320124450309QQihZ011QQcategoryZ47840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 05.03.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeitschrift PC-Welt hat einen Moddingprofi beauftragt, ein eigenes Gehäuse zusammenzubauen und darin das derzeit technisch mögliche reinzubauen !!!
> 
> Darin sind u.a. enthalten:
> 
> ...



ich denke die beiden Mädels mit ihren Hörnchen haben sich total zum Affen gemacht und die Kiste ist doch nur heisse Luft. 20.000 Euro


----------



## progamer24 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke die beiden Mädels mit ihren Hörnchen haben sich total zum Affen gemacht und die Kiste ist doch nur heisse Luft. 20.000 Euro


Ich würd den nehmen


----------



## INU-ID (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> und die Kiste ist doch nur heisse Luft. 20.000 Euro


 :-o


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 05.03.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezogen auf die Leistungsfähigkeit, für 20.000 Euro müsste die exorbitant schneller sein als z.B. Deine Kiste    und das bezweifel ich stark ...

Habe aber dennoch an der Verlosung teilgenommen. Sollte ich gewinnen, dann biete ich hiermit den Rechner für

*13.333 EURO *incl. Versand dem Käufer an !!!!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke die beiden Mädels mit ihren Hörnchen haben sich total zum Affen gemacht und die Kiste ist doch nur heisse Luft. 20.000 Euro




 

Das war so ziemlich die grottigste "Präsentation", die ich jemals gesehen habe. Das kriegt ja unser örtlicher Kleintierzüchterverein besser hin, wenn er stolz den neuen "Superrammler" oder die aktuelle "Toptaube" vorstellt...  

Den PC möchte ich auch nicht haben, da bräuchte ich ja fast nen eigenen Raum für, davon abgesehen wird das Teil alles andere als energiesparend sein...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## INU-ID (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

*grmpf* ich war noch am editieren...    


@Topic: diesmal wenigstens mit SCSI-HDs.   
Allerdings denke ich das bei der Grafik, wie bei der Höllenmaschine 1, wieder ein Fehler gemacht wird. Damals waren es 2 x 7800GTX mit 512MB, eine meiner Meinung nach unglückliche Wahl. Diesmal sind es 2 x 8800GTX - was schlecht wäre wenn demnächst wirklich eine 88xxGX2 rauskommt.

Ansonsten sieht das Ding ja wohl Sahne aus.   

Und ja, für 20.000€ könnten es mehr SCSI-HDs sein...



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *13.333 EURO *incl. Versand dem Käufer an !!!!!!


Nehm ich.  



			
				Spassbremse am 05.03.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Den PC möchte ich auch nicht haben, da bräuchte ich ja fast nen eigenen Raum für, davon abgesehen wird das Teil alles andere als *energiesparend* sein...



Hm, ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl die Maschine soll kein HTPC sein...


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 05.03.2007 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *grmpf* ich war noch am editieren...
> 
> 
> @Topic: diesmal wenigstens mit SCSI-HDs.
> ...



Du kennst diesen Artikel noch nicht    http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=566240

OK, wenn ich ihn  habe bringe ich ihn Dir vorbei. Bezahlung bei Lieferung


----------



## INU-ID (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst diesen Artikel noch nicht    http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=566240


Ähm, Zusammenhang? Ne Ultra is noch keine GX2. (oder was meinst du?)


> OK, wenn ich ihn  habe bringe ich ihn Dir vorbei. Bezahlung bei Lieferung


Ich nehm dich beim Wort. *Zeugen_such*


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 05.03.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da steht nichts von GX2, im Moment ist die Ultra als Topmodell geplant. und wenn ich mir die ganzen Low-End-GraKas anschaue ... wenn es eine GX2 geben sollte, müsste die da nicht schon auftauchen  

Auf mein Wort ist Verlass


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 05.03.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeitschrift PC-Welt hat einen Moddingprofi beauftragt, ein eigenes Gehäuse zusammenzubauen und darin das derzeit technisch mögliche reinzubauen !!!
> 
> Darin sind u.a. enthalten:
> 
> ...



okay - (hässliches, sperriges) gehäuse aufn schrott, wakü gegen was hochwertiges (statt hochpreisiges) ausgetauscht, sata platten gegen ssd getauscht, sas platten vielleicht gegen ssd getauscht (mal gucken, was die taugen), wenn beide getauscht werden müssen, dann gleich noch den controller raus (sas ssd gibts noch nicht, oder?), dann muss man sich mal das netzteil (wakü? vermutlich eher nicht. falls doch, dann mit aluschrott und max 50% wärme ins wasser) angucken und vermutlich die mainbordkühlung überarbeiten - und dann könnte da am ende ein system stehen, dass vielleicht immer noch keine 20000 wert ist, aber zumindest das "derzeit technisch sinnvolle" darstellt.
(für "möglich" fehlt mit noch n bissl ramdrive, man müsste über quad cpu nachdenken, höchstwahrscheinlich wird auch entweder physX oder havokFX unterstützt, pflicht wär ja wohl beides, die killer nic wurde sicherlich auch vergessen und auch wenn quad-sli derzeit nicht möglich ist, so kann man in der preisklasse doch wenigstens noch zwei weitere 8800er erwarten, die die kleinenen zusatzmonitore neben dem zentralen 30" versorgen)


----------



## IXS (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Das Beste: 1000W   


Falls heute jemand Nachrichten gehört hat. 
Es werden Stimmen laut, den PC verbieten zu wollen.
Unter Anderem, weil die Herstellung der "kurzlebigen" Geräte einen hohen Anteil CO2 erzeugt.
Bei den anvisierten Verbrauchszahlen, könnte das sogar richtig flott gehen....


----------



## bsekranker (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				IXS am 05.03.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls heute jemand Nachrichten gehört hat.
> Es werden Stimmen laut, den PC verbieten zu wollen.


Sicher. 


Link plz. :>


----------



## IXS (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				bsekranker am 05.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.03.2007 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Radio hören.... wäre der Link


----------



## bsekranker (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				IXS am 05.03.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 05.03.2007 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn irgendjemand (irgendein Politiker?) zu dumm wäre, ein Verbot des PCs zu fordern, dann wäre diese Meldung auch bestimmt schon im Internet zu finden.

Sicher, dass du das richtig verstanden hast? Und wer fordert das?


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				bsekranker am 05.03.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.03.2007 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte das Posting mit den Nachrichten vielleicht I R O N I S C H gemeint sein


----------



## Teslatier (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				bsekranker am 05.03.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn irgendjemand (irgendein Politiker?) zu dumm wäre, ein Verbot des PCs zu fordern, dann wäre diese Meldung auch bestimmt schon im Internet zu finden.
> 
> Sicher, dass du das richtig verstanden hast? Und wer fordert das?


Ach, das sind sicher wieder solche Wichtigtuer, die sich mal wieder profilieren und in den Vordergrund drängen wollen. PC Verbot. Dass ich nicht lache. Dann würde gar nix mehr auf der Welt laufen.

Wie dem auch sei. Die "Höllenmaschine" würd ich einfach verkaufen. Was soll ich mit so einem stromfressenden Monster? Bringt gutes Geld. :>


----------



## bsekranker (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 05.03.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dieses Stilmittel traue ich auf Anhieb hier nur den wenigsten zu.


----------



## No1-Obaruler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Nur mal so am Rande: Die Preisangaben sind total fürn Arsch !!!!!

Allein für das Gehäuse werden 3000 € Materialkosten veranschlagt ! (Fast tausend gehen für die 2 Liter Lack von Porsche drauf)

Dedicated RAM für fast 1000 Euronen ....

Die WaKü soll angeblich 2000 € kosten ......

Dazu noch Vista Ultimate als Vollversion für 500 sowie Eingabegeräte für 300 € ...

24 Zoll TFT is auch dabei !

SO kommen dann die 20.000 €  zusammen !

Ich glaube, dass jeder hier von uns für nicht mal den halben Preis einen schnelleren Rechner zusammenbastelt !

Naja, wen die Komponentenliste interessiert, der sagt bitte bescheit, ich setz se dann mal rein ...... die Typen von PC Welt haben aber offiziel keinen Plan! Für 20.000 kriegt man vieeeeeeeeeel mehr !


----------



## Boesor (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 05.03.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeitschrift PC-Welt hat einen Moddingprofi beauftragt, ein eigenes Gehäuse zusammenzubauen und darin das derzeit technisch mögliche reinzubauen !!!
> 
> Darin sind u.a. enthalten:
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe da gibts auch n Gutschein für den örtlichen Energieversorger dazu


----------



## ich98 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				Boesor am 05.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe da gibts auch n Gutschein für den örtlichen Energieversorger dazu



wer die Karre nicht verkäuft, der ist eh ein Freak, dem der Stromverbrauch total egal sein sollte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				No1-Obaruler am 05.03.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die WaKü soll angeblich 2000 € kosten ......



sie scheint immerhin von ner firma zu stammen, die einem knapp 100€ für nen cpu kühler abknöpft. (der sich von 40€ kühlern schlagen lässt)


----------



## No1-Obaruler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				ich98 am 05.03.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 05.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des soll wohl sein!

Ich würd das Teil auch direkt verticken, und davon vielleicht 3000 € für nen Spiele-Rechner abzweigen!


----------



## otterfresse (5. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Auf LAN-Parties ist das Ding bestimmt der Brüller... vorausgesetzt, man hat nen passenden Gabelstapler, um den Kasten in die Halle zu wuchten


----------



## BX168 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				otterfresse am 05.03.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf LAN-Parties ist das Ding bestimmt der Brüller... vorausgesetzt, man hat nen passenden Gabelstapler, um den Kasten in die Halle zu wuchten




ich hab mir das ding gestern auf der cebit mal angeguckt. also der 3000 euro lack sieht ja mal nach 3 euro sprühdose ausm baumarkt aus. das ding ist zudem auch grotten schlecht lackiert. klarlack kennen die leute auch nicht. 20000 euro für das ding??? naja, warten wir mal ab wann das ding bei ebay auftaucht


----------



## mor0711 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Ja, hier scheint der PC einzuschlagen wie ne Bombe...
    

Wenn ich das Teil gewinne, leite ich den Neckar um und stelle mir nen AKW in den Garten...  


MfG


----------



## d00mfreak (23. März 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				BX168 am 20.03.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir das ding gestern auf der cebit mal angeguckt. also der 3000 euro lack sieht ja mal nach 3 euro sprühdose ausm baumarkt aus. das ding ist zudem auch grotten schlecht lackiert. klarlack kennen die leute auch nicht. 20000 euro für das ding??? naja, warten wir mal ab wann das ding bei ebay auftaucht



Das Gehäuse ist sowieso für`n Arsch. Ich würde das Ding auschlachten, und in mein TT Shark einbauen. *nicht wissen wohin mit Touchscreen  *


----------



## Flyer24 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.03.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> sie scheint immerhin von ner firma zu stammen, die einem knapp 100€ für nen cpu kühler abknöpft. (der sich von 40€ kühlern schlagen lässt)



LoL, dabei sind die Kühler im Teaser nicht mal die 100€  teuren G-Flow´s, 
vielmehr die uralt XX-flow von denen. Ich für meinen Teil würde das Ding auch sofort bei eBay verscherbeln


----------



## spawnxx (17. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Tachchen!
Vom Glück gepeitscht... hab am Freitag morgen ne Mail von "uns Schmelzle" persönlich bekommen: die HM2 gehört dir. Geschickter Spam hab' ich erst gedacht, bis ich das Video gesehen hab.
Jahrzehntelang nur Spam "gewonnen" und dann das!

Einerseits ein Traum, andererseits kann man mit dem Geld eine Menge anfangen. Ich habe mich unter Schmerzen dazu durchgerungen den Wahnsinnswürfel nicht zu behalten, die Vernunft hat gesiegt. Allerdings wäre Demontage eine Schande für diesese Kunstwerk!

Also wenn jemand Interesse (und das nötige Kleingeld!) daran hat, diesen Megarechner (am Stück!) zu einem angemessenen Preis zu kaufen, Mail an hoellenmaschine2@gmx.net!

So, ich geh nu ein paar CT's jagen oder sowas ähnliches...

CPU P4 2,8 @ 3,1 MB Asus P4C 800 E Deluxe RAM 2 GB Infineon GRAKA ATI 850 XT @ 530/1220 FP 1,3 TB auf 4 Samsung-Platten Sound Audigy 2 ZS


----------



## MICHI123 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Schickes Teil, aber was soll ich mit nem Server?


----------



## Zapped (17. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				spawnxx am 17.04.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen!
> Vom Glück gepeitscht... hab am Freitag morgen ne Mail von "uns Schmelzle" persönlich bekommen: die HM2 gehört dir. Geschickter Spam hab' ich erst gedacht, bis ich das Video gesehen hab.
> Jahrzehntelang nur Spam "gewonnen" und dann das!
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Und wie wird das Teil mit Strom vesorgt?
Mit 380 Volt ab ans Drehstromnetz?
*makurzdenherdabklemm*


----------



## spawnxx (17. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

10000 Hamster in Laufrädern...


----------



## Spassbremse (17. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				spawnxx am 17.04.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Tachchen!
> Vom Glück gepeitscht... hab am Freitag morgen ne Mail von "uns Schmelzle" persönlich bekommen: die HM2 gehört dir. Geschickter Spam hab' ich erst gedacht, bis ich das Video gesehen hab.
> Jahrzehntelang nur Spam "gewonnen" und dann das!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! 

Wenn Du das Ding verkaufen willst, würd' ich mal INU-ID kontaktieren. Der hat ja bereits angekündigt, das Ding für einen guten Preis kaufen zu wollen. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## INU-ID (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Joa, aber bevor ich auch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwende möchte ich schon einen Beweis das er wirklich die Kiste hat. Zb ein paar Bilder mit ihm und der Maschine drauf, und nem Zettel wo sein Nick (spawnxx) draufsteht.

Erzählen kann er ja viel.


----------



## spawnxx (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Also ich kann erstmal nur beteuern, dass es stimmt. Hab die Gewinnbenachrichtigung und der 3 Name, den die Glücksfee aus dem Zettelwald holt is halt meiner. Der Rest wird sich in den nächsten Tagen erledigen, hoffentlich zügig.
Die Option in ein paar einschlägigen Foren nach Interessenten zu suchen fand ich ganz vernünftig, das verbreitert das Kundenspektrum 
 

Den ultimativen Beweis kann ich daher NOCH nicht liefern!


----------



## INU-ID (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				spawnxx am 18.04.2007 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Den ultimativen Beweis kann ich daher NOCH nicht liefern!


Da ich den Namen und die Anschrift des Gewinners kenne, wäre ein Scan deines Persos schon ausreichend.


----------



## spawnxx (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Die genaue Anschrift steht aber gar net im Telefonbuch! Nu muss ich aber fragen, woher du die hast!  
Dann kannste ja auch gleich anrufen und fragen! Das mit dem Scan kann ich nachher gerne erledigen...


----------



## INU-ID (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Davon ausgehend das du bist wer du sagst, was hast du überhaupt für eine Preisvorstellung?


Spoiler



(und nein, nicht ausm Telefonbuch, Nummer hab ich auch keine)




Edit: was sind das eigentlich für weiße Streifen die hier (am Ende der Postings) manchmal auftauchen und manchmal nicht?


----------



## spawnxx (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

inu.id  @  gmx.de hat Post


----------



## Rabowke (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.04.2007 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: was sind das eigentlich für weiße Streifen die hier (am Ende der Postings) manchmal auftauchen und manchmal nicht?


Überbleibsel von dem 'Bewerten Sie diesen Beitrag 3 von 5 Sternen' System. Diese Funktion wurde wohl temporär deaktiviert, es bleiben aber diese von dir erwähnten Streifen.


----------



## INU-ID (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Joa, also der Name stimmt schon mal. Wohnort konnte ich nicht überprüfen da ich nur die Vorderseite des Persos erhalten habe. Aber ich glaub ihm jetz einfach mal... *g*



			
				spawnxx am 18.04.2007 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> inu.id   hat Post



Du mittlerweile auch. Und btw: einen "fetten" herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Hammer-Gewinn. Ich denke allerdings die meiste Kohle bekommst du wenn du das System in Teilen verkaufst - die Anzahl der Interessenten mit einem dermaßen gut gefüllten Geldbeutel wird sich mit Sicherheit seeeehr in Grenzen halten...



			
				Rabowke am 18.04.2007 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Überbleibsel von dem 'Bewerten Sie diesen Beitrag 3 von 5 Sternen' System. Diese Funktion wurde wohl temporär deaktiviert, es bleiben aber diese von dir erwähnten Streifen.


Aha. *nixraff*

Da hab ich scheinbar was verpasst.  :-o 
Aber wenigstens weiß ich jetz das es nüscht an meinem Sys liegt.


----------



## spawnxx (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				INU-ID am 18.04.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mittlerweile auch. Und btw: einen "fetten" herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Hammer-Gewinn. Ich denke allerdings die meiste Kohle bekommst du wenn du das System in Teilen verkaufst - die Anzahl der Interessenten mit einem dermaßen gut gefüllten Geldbeutel wird sich mit Sicherheit seeeehr in Grenzen halten...
> 
> 2 Die sich gegenseitig überbieten reichen mir schon!


----------



## INU-ID (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				spawnxx am 18.04.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Die sich gegenseitig überbieten reichen mir schon!


  

Nebenbei, wo hast du gehört das die HM1 (10k€) für 15.000€ verkauft wurde?
Link?


----------



## spawnxx (18. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

nfo in der Gewinnbenachrichtigung

Gibt wohl doch ein paar Irre


----------



## spawnxx (27. April 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

cooles neues Foto


----------



## spawnxx (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Übrigens:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mega-PC-HOLLENMAS... QcmdZViewItem
Fleissig weitersagen!


----------



## darkbrezel (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Übrigens:
Der Link funzt net  


Edit:
Meinste den Link    http://cgi.ebay.de/Mega-PC-HOLLENMASCHINE-2-Incl-Peripherie_W0QQitemZ320124450309QQihZ011QQcategoryZ47840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				darkbrezel am 08.06.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens:
> Der Link funzt net
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mir sicher dass das Teil für min. 15k weggeht, da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen Spawn...


----------



## INU-ID (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				GorrestFump am 08.06.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir sicher dass das Teil für min. 15k weggeht, da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen Spawn...




Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Ding wird net weggehen...


----------



## Schisshase (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Welcher Normaluser gibt soviel Geld für einen PC aus? Er spekuliert wohl auf einen verwöhnten Millionärssohn. Aber ob diese Klientel bei ebay auf Schnäppchenjagd geht?
Ich würde eher die einzelteile verkaufen.


----------



## darkbrezel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Tja und da hat ihn doch tatsächlich einer für 20,000€ gekauft   .
Dafür würde ich mir doch lieber nen schickes Auto kaufen


----------



## muertel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

krass


jedenfalls glückwunsch, ich hätte das teil auch verkauft


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				darkbrezel am 13.06.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja und da hat ihn doch tatsächlich einer für 20,000€ gekauft   .
> Dafür würde ich mir doch lieber nen schickes Auto kaufen



Nicht zu glauben.
Gratuliere zum Verkauf!
Mit dem Geld lässt sich schon was anstellen und ein neuer PC läge trotzdem noch drin


----------



## Teslatier (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				spawnxx am 08.06.2007 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mega-PC-HOLLENMAS... QcmdZViewItem
> Fleissig weitersagen!


Schön die Tabelle von PC Welt kopiert.  Hast aber Glück gehabt, dass Ebay die Auktion nicht gelöscht hat. Da Links zu externen Webseiten in der Beschreibung ja verboten sind. Manchmal löschen die dann eine Auktion einfach so...  



			
				McDrake am 13.06.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu glauben.
> Gratuliere zum Verkauf!
> Mit dem Geld lässt sich schon was anstellen und ein neuer PC läge trotzdem noch drin


Ist nur die Frage, ob das nicht ein Spaßbieter war.  So viele Bewertungen hat der ja nun nicht... 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch, wenns wirklich klappt.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				McDrake am 13.06.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> darkbrezel am 13.06.2007 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm- käufer ist ein *trini1988*.
wenn ich jetzt mal mutmasse, dass 1988 das geburtsjahr ist, dann werde ich doch skeptisch.
ich denke mal, dass es wenige 18- 19 jährige gibt, die grad mal so 20.000 € für einen pc ausgeben können.  :-o


----------



## Christian2510 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 13.06.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal, dass es wenige 18- 19 jährige gibt, die grad mal so 20.000 € für einen pc ausgeben können.  :-o


----------



## Loosa (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 13.06.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal, dass es wenige 18- 19 jährige gibt, die grad mal so 20.000 € für einen pc ausgeben können.  :-o


Was soll man dem Sohnemann nach dem 3. Auto und der 2. Yacht denn sonst noch schenken


----------



## geforceeee (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				progamer24 am 05.03.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 05.03.2007 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also mal erhlich.. der pc ist sau geil und hat sicherlich keinerlei performance probleme. Doch denke ich dass man auch irgendwie noch irgendwie 16gb ram reinkriegt. Das isz auch möglich. Aber für 20000 würd ich mir was anderes kaufen. So viel ist der aber nicht wert.


----------



## Silverlord (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Na los sag ob du die Kohle gekriegt hast??
Alles über die Bühne gelaufen? Oder wurdest du über den Tisch gezogen... 20k sind natürlich nicht verkehrt!


----------



## TheNightShadow (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

Ist wohl schief gelaufen
@spawn 
warum verkaufst du ihn nicht in einzel Teilen?


----------



## radeonx2900 (11. August 2007)

*AW: [eBay] Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

von wegen 
technisch machbar 

ich habe das gleiche system nur mit 2x 8800ultrá und 8gb ram
und habe nur 12000 bezahlt


----------



## DoktorX (11. August 2007)

*AW: [eBay] Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*

hast du das gleiche gehäuse?
eher nich...

ausserdem hol nich son alten thread raus.


----------



## radeonx2900 (11. August 2007)

*AW: [eBay] Höllenmaschine 2 der Zeitschrift PC-Welt im Wert von 20.000 € zu gewinnen !!!*



			
				DoktorX am 11.08.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du das gleiche gehäuse?
> eher nich...
> 
> ausserdem hol nich son alten thread raus.




ne ich habnen thermaltake armor


----------

